

Robert Caro: The Big Book - bootload
http://www.esquire.com/print-this/robert-caro-0512?page=all

======
michaelpinto
I'd highly recommend Caro's The Power Broker -- it manages to be an amazing
book on new york city, the 20th century and the automobile which was the high
tech dream device of the first part of that century. Too many folks idolize
technology in the "name of progress" but never really think how that
technology impacts the lives of every day people.

